# 2013 PSE Custom FreakMax Burnt Orange.



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Here it is 2013 Custom PSE FreakMax.ABB strings ,TT arrowrest,Axcel 2000 Sight and Doinker Stabs.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

shooting it this weekend dan ??????


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Looks nice!


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Watch that Doinker quick connect!


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks nice .... Congrats!!!


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

DODGE-3D said:


> Here it is 2013 Custom PSE FreakMax.ABB strings ,TT arrowrest,Axcel 2000 Sight and Doinker Stabs.


Looks very nice Dan and I just happen to have of a very nice burnt orange DS Advantage sight that would look killer on that bow. lol


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

No thanks CK ,I think I will stick Axcel they are rock solid.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice bow!
What is the red stuff on the cable slide rod?


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Nice to see a pic of it all together Dan... that is sweet! Looks like a foam slayer to me


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice bow looks well set up and ready to shoot


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

The red piece on th Flexslide is a piece of replaceable material that is the same as the slide it self.Just another smart idea from the engineers at PSE.


----------

